# bugia vs menzogna



## Noctys

Ciao! Quale è la differenza tra bugia e menzogna?


----------



## cartaplus

Hanno lo stesso significato!


----------



## Maas

Bugia è più colloquiale di menzogna. In più menzogna ha un connotato più negativo, è una bugia più grave/infamante. (credo)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bugia = fib
menzogna = lie, falsehood.

It depends on the register of the conversation.


----------



## Koroner

These two words, like many others, can be used as if they were perfect synonims.

But still remember that apart from *tra/fra* and other very minor choices, perfect synonims do NOT exist in my language, like in any other language.

If the overall meaning is apparently the same, it still presents slight differences - often almost impalpable - and the form (it has the name of *significante* in my language, but I don't know its English translation) is very different as you can see.

Anyway this is all just a bunch of words and kind of useless warnings. 
Use _*bugia*_ for colloquial contexts and _*menzogna*_ if you wish to look a bit more formal.


----------



## Saoul

Koroner said:


> These two words, like many others, can be used as if they were perfect synonims.
> 
> But still remember that apart from *tra/fra* and other very minor choices, perfect synonims do NOT exist in my language, like in any other language.
> 
> If the overall meaning is apparently the same, it still presents slight differences - often almost impalpable - and the form (it has the name of *significante* in my language, but I don't know its English translation) is very different as you can see.
> 
> Anyway this is all just a bunch of words and kind of useless warnings.
> Use _*bugia*_ for colloquial contexts and _*menzogna*_ if you wish to look a bit more formal.



Koroner, non sono per niente d'accordo. 
Il registro delle due parole è totalmente diverso. La parola bugia e la parola menzogna danno una connotazione precisa e molto diretta di quello che vogliamo esprimere.

Ho messo mio figlio in castigo perchè ha detto una bugia.

Se fossero sinonimi, potremmo utilizzare la parola "menzogna" in questa frase, e invece non è così.

La parola bugia è utilizzata spesso anche come "bugia a fin di bene".
La parola menzogna ha invece solo ed unicamente una connotazione negativa.

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Saoul said:


> Koroner, non sono per niente d'accordo.
> Il registro delle due parole è totalmente diverso. La parola bugia e la parola menzogna danno una connotazione precisa e molto diretta di quello che vogliamo esprimere.
> 
> Ho messo mio figlio in castigo perchè ha detto una bugia.
> 
> Se fossero sinonimi, potremmo utilizzare la parole "menzogna" in questa frase, e invece non è così.
> 
> La parola bugia è utilizzata spesso anche come "bugia a fin di bene".
> La parola menzogna ha invece solo ed unicamente una connotazione negativa.
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?




Concordo: una bugia o bugietta, come diciamo qui a Brescia, di solito è qualcosa di non troppo grave (lie, fib) e può anche essere a fin di bene (white lie);  menzogna ha una connotazione molto più negativa, sottointedente l'aver mentito su un fatto grave e raramente si usa questo termine in una conversazione informale.


----------



## Necsus

Be', voi direste mai a vostro figlio (o nipote, in mancanza): "mi hai detto una menzogna"? Io sicuramente no, lo userei invece con un adulto al posto di 'una bugia' proprio per sottolineare l'eventuale gravità della cosa..!


----------



## Koroner

Sì, Saoul, pensavo fosse chiaro che non intendevo dire che fossero sinonimi _in tutti i loro significati_, ma in quello generale di _essere una bugia_.



> La parola bugia è utilizzata spesso anche come "bugia a fin di bene".
> La parola menzogna ha invece solo ed unicamente una connotazione negativa.


Ma sono d'accordo con te! Non ho mai detto che poi non avessero dei significati _peculiari_. Stavo soltanto parlando - lo ribadisco - dell'uso _generale_ come <bugia>.



Saoul said:


> Ho messo mio figlio in castigo perchè ha detto una bugia.
> 
> Se fossero sinonimi, potremmo utilizzare la parole "menzogna" in questa frase, e invece non è così.


Sei davvero sicuro della agrammaticalità di una frase come questa:

*Ho messo mio figlio in castigo perchè ha detto una menzogna in classe.*

Io non ci butterei 1 €.
In realtà questo è proprio uno dei casi in cui si parla di una <bugia> come concetto generale, e per quanto possa sembrare "strana" o un po' arcaica, questa frase non mi sembra agrammaticale (giudizio ben più peso e categorico).
Cerchiamo di scindere una frase un po' "insusuale" da una non corretta.


----------



## Saoul

Koroner said:


> Sì, Saoul, pensavo fosse chiaro che non intendevo dire che fossero sinonimi _in tutti i loro significati_, ma in quello generale di _essere una bugia_.
> 
> 
> Ma sono d'accordo con te! Non ho mai detto che poi non avessero dei significati _peculiari_. Stavo soltanto parlando - lo ribadisco - dell'uso _generale_ come <bugia>.
> 
> 
> Sei davvero sicuro della agrammaticalità di una frase come questa:
> 
> *Ho messo mio figlio in castigo perchè ha detto una menzogna in classe.*
> 
> Io non ci butterei 1 €.
> In realtà questo è proprio uno dei casi in cui si parla di una <bugia> come concetto generale, e per quanto possa sembrare "strana" o un po' arcaica, questa frase non mi sembra agrammaticale (giudizio ben più peso e categorico).
> Cerchiamo di scindere una frase un po' "insusuale" da una non corretta.



Chi ha mai parlato di "agrammaticalità"? 
E non si tratta nemmeno di una frase "inusuale".

Ogni parola ha una propria identità, la lingua è un codice che demanda ad un suono ed alla relativa trascrizione, un'idea. 

L'idea di una piccola "cosa non vera" viene reso dalla parola bugia. L'idea della "cosa importante distorta appositamente" viene reso dalla parola menzogna.

Detto questo, possiamo andare avanti quanto vuoi (ci sono Paul e Necsus che mi sembrano d'accordo su questo punto), ma dobbiamo tutti tenere a mente una cosa. La domanda, e questo post sono rivolti a persone straniere che cercano con noi, le sfumature delle parole alle quali se no non potrebbero arrivare.

Se io dovessi mai sentire dire ad una ragazza che fa un po' la carina, come risposta al mio: "Sei bellissima!" anzichè un canonico: "Mi piace quando dici le bugie!" una versione nuova come: "Mi piace quando dici le menzogne!" sinceramente rimarrei basito.


----------



## Koroner

Saoul said:


> Se io dovessi mai sentire dire ad una ragazza che fa un po' la carina, come risposta al mio: "Sei bellissima!" anzichè un canonico: "Mi piace quando dici le bugie!" una versione nuova come: "Mi piace quando dici le menzogne!" sinceramente rimarrei basito.


Senti Saoul, sei tu che puoi continuare a fare simili esempi a oltranza senza mai capire che _io sono d'accordo con te_ sul fatto che ci siano queste sfumature di significato, ma che il mio argomento era un altro e mi sembra che tu non l'abbia ancora afferrato.

Volevo far notare come entrambe le parole abbiano un nucleo semantico uguale, *il concetto di <cosa non vera>*, e in contesti che si riferiscano a questo concetto "madre", *senza altre sfumature*, questi termini possono essere entrambi usati.

Riguardo le tue definizioni a me esse paiono solo un modo per creare differenze sostanziali che in realtà non sussistono: la "menzognetta" non vale forse nel suo concetto generale come quella che tu chiami "piccola cosa non vera"?

E vorresti dirmi che per la tua così volutamente _diversa_ definizione di una "cosa importante distorta appositamente" la parola "bugia" non va bene? Davvero arriveresti a dire una simile... _menzogna_?


----------



## Saoul

> These two words, like many others, can be used as if they were perfect synonims.



In questo momento ti scrivo da forer@ e non da moderatore.
Questa frase l'hai scritta tu, non io. 
Quello che ho cercato di dire, ma che forse non ho spiegato sufficientemente bene (non è carino dire a qualcuno che non afferra le cose, a proposito! ) è che queste due parole non possono e non devono essere utilizzate come sinonimi, e che facciamo "un dispetto" ai nostri amici stranieri se diciamo il contrario. 

Sono curioso di sentire anche l'opinione di altri, oltre a Paul e Necsus che condividono questa differenza di significato.

Grazie
Saoul
Forer@


----------



## Koroner

Probabilmente ti ha tratto in inganno la sottolineatura, che intendeva rimarcare il "as if they were" e non il "perfect".

Ora la correggo, e tu prova a rileggerla. Penso cha magari riuscirai a vedere che la mia posizione sulla eventuale sinonimia di questi due benedetti termini è tanto cauta quanto la vostra.


AGGIUNTA:
"As if they were" dovrebbe implicare che essi non lo sono, no? Questo voglio dire.


----------



## Saoul

Non correggere, per favore, se no il thread non ha più logica. 
La frase: "Queste due parole possono essere utilizzate come se fossero sinonimi" è comunque fuorviante. Non tanto per "as if they were" quando per il possono essere utilizzate.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mi trovo in linea con Saoul, su ogni punto della discussione..



Koroner said:


> These two words, like many others, can be used as if they were perfect synonims.



* Queste due parole, come molte altre, possono essere usate come se fossero perfetti sinonimi.*

Io l'ho capito così come immagino tutti gli stranieri che l'hanno letta..


----------



## Koroner

Capisco cosa intendi, e lo capisco da almeno 6 post Saoul...

Diciamo che è stato forse infelice la mia assicurazione TOTALE, a chi poneva quella domanda, sul fatto che "bugia" e "menzogna" possono essere utilizzate come se fossero sinonimi perfetti.

Ma sei d'accordo con me che uno straniero può usare* il più delle volte* i due termini come sinonimi senza il rischio di incorrere in gravi errori ma solo - magari - in un eccesso di registro troppo colloquiale ("bugia") o formale ("menzogna")?

Forse dovevo aggiungere _*most of times*_ a quella frasecciuola... già, forse mi sarei risparmiato un bel po' di inchiostro digitale se lo avessi fatto. 
warn:azz', ma la "a" era così consumata prima di 'sto thread? Ah ecco perchè! La "a" sta sia in "bugia" che in "menzogna"...)


----------



## Necsus

Io francamente inviterei a non disperdere ulteriori energie nella questione...
Il DeMauro (sotto) riporta anche 'menzogna' come sinonimo di bugia, però nelle definizioni è chiaramente specificato il diverso significato delle due parole, e così deve essere. E credo che a questo punto sia stato chiarito a chi ci legge. Del resto, a parte rari casi motivati da questioni di suono o altro, i sinonimi generalmente sono proprio parole che hanno lo stesso significato fondamentale ma con sfumature, o intensità, diverse.

*bu*|*gì*|*a - *s.f. FO(ndamentale)=altissima frequenza d'uso
1 affermazione, *gener.* *di non grave portata*, deliberatamente contraria alla verità, *menzogna*: _dire_, _raccontare bugie_, _questa è una b. colossale_, _hai detto un sacco di bugie_; _pietosa b._, detta a fin di bene per nascondere qcs. di doloroso, di grave

*men*|*zó*|*gna - *s.f. A(lto)U(so)=alta frequenza d'uso
1 affermazione contraria a ciò che è o si crede corrispondente a verità, pronunciata *con l’intezione di ingannare e con fini malvagi o utilitaristici*; volontaria deformazione, deliberato travisamento del vero: _una m. ignobile_, _sfacciata_, _spudorata_; _un discorso pieno di menzogne_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Premesso che a tutti capita di sbagliare, il punto è che bugia e menzogna indicano entrambe una cosa non vera (in questo senso sono sinonimi), ma in maniera molto diversa: un pò come cacca e merda...


----------



## Saoul

Koroner said:


> Ma sei d'accordo con me che uno straniero può usare* il più delle volte* i due termini come sinonimi senza il rischio di incorrere in gravi errori ma solo - magari - in un eccesso di registro troppo colloquiale ("bugia") o formale ("menzogna")?



Non se gli diciamo che non sono sinonimi. 
That's what we're here for, isn't? 

Grazie Necsus! Definitivo come pochi.


----------



## Koroner

Necsus said:


> Del resto, a parte rari casi motivati da questioni di suono o altro, i sinonimi generalmente sono proprio parole che hanno _lo stesso significato fondamentale_ ma con _sfumature_, o intensità, diverse.


È ciò che cerco di sottolineare da chissà quanti post.

Avendo _lo stesso significato fondamentale,_ uno straniero può, il più delle volte, usarli come sinonimi (ovviamente senza riguardo nei confronti del registro, cosa che però io specificavo nel mio post).


----------



## claudine2006

La mia opinione: menzogna ha un signfiicato più forte di bugia ed implica un giudizio di valore.
Si parla di "bugie bianche", ossia bugie dette a fin di bene, mai di "menzogne bianche".
Comunque il nostro ipotetico alunno straniero, se è lo stesso a cui abbiamo consigliato di usare lui come soggetto, di parlare italiano senza conoscere il passato remoto, potrà anche usare le due parole come sinonimi.


----------



## Koroner

Ehi necsus ma mica è un litigio questo... anzi.

Forse per te è solo un battibecco inutile, ma io sto soltanto cercando di chiarire ciò che intendo fin dall'inizio, di fronte a delle persone che dicono di dissentire.
Poi magari mi farebbe piacere sapere se tu pensi che quel che dico sia giusto o sbagliato invece di rimanere sul vago citando il De Mauro e cercando di uccidere un thread altrimenti utile.


----------



## Necsus

Koroner said:
			
		

> Ehi necsus ma mica è un litigio questo... anzi.
> Forse per te è solo un battibecco inutile, ma io sto soltanto cercando di chiarire ciò che intendo fin dall'inizio, di fronte a delle persone che dicono di dissentire.
> Poi magari mi farebbe piacere sapere se tu pensi che quel che dico sia giusto o sbagliato invece di rimanere sul vago citando il De Mauro e cercando di uccidere un thread altrimenti utile.


Prego di scusare la mia precedente espressione di lieve insofferenza, la fame ha avuto il suo peso.
Ma vedo che i problemi di comprensione continuano...
Koroner, mi sembra di averla espressa la mia opinione, non così vagamente, e avevo avuto la sensazione che anche tu la condividessi in parte, il DeMauro (un dizionario come altri, ma abbastanza apprezzato nel forum) era citato solo a dimostrazione della suddetta, per suffragare il fatto che secondo me il 'battibecco' non aveva ragione di esistere. Ma questo, ovviamente, è solo il mio parere personale, che con molta probabilità può non essere condiviso, quindi se tu ritieni che sia utile continuare a ribadire il tuo punto di vista sei liberissimo di farlo. Per inciso, io non ho alcun interesse a 'uccidere un thread', altrimenti non sarei certo qui a cercare di contribuire al forum per quanto nelle mie possibilità, e non ho assolutamente la presunzione di pensare che lo scegliere di non partecipare a uno dei thread possa sminuirne la validità.
Mods, io non credo di essere fuori tema, ma se doveste ritenere il contrario, prego, ho già la testa sul ceppo..!


----------



## Koroner

Neanche per me ha mai avuto ragione di esistere il "battibecco". È solo nato da alcune incomprensioni.


----------



## audia

Could I differentiate:
bugia= white lie ,unintentional lie
menzogna=lie ( more serious, with greater intent )


----------



## Rossella57

No, that's not the difference. The two words have the same meaning, but bugia is always right, while menzogna is more formal and I'd say a bit...'old style'!


----------



## SweetSoulSister

Ciao audia.
A _white lie_ is not really an _unintentional lie_, I believe both a _lie_ and a _white lie_ are intentional.
I would define a _white lie_ as the intentional omittance of relevant information so as to deceive another person.


----------



## audia

Thanks Rosella.
Thanks SSS, I changed my first post. What I meant was a white lie or an unintentional lie.


----------



## giovannino

audia said:


> menzogna=lie ( more serious, with greater intent )


 
Actually I agree with that. To me "menzogna" is both more formal and indicative of a more serious, malicious lie. 
From Devoto Oli: _bugia _(più familiare e meno grave di _menzogna_)

There is also a previous thread on this subject here.


----------



## TalcoTalquez

I totally agree with Audia and Giovannino: "*menzogna*" is very much stronger than "*lie*". It has something "grand", something kinda "teathrical" that "lie" doesn't.

You typically use "menzogna" to show how deeply and whole-heartedly you despise the falsehood that's been said. In short, "*menzogna = insulting/vile/rotten lie*".


----------



## Peppe77

I was wondering if I can use the word "lie" in phrases like these:

C'è/Vige molta "menzogna" in quella casa.

My attempt:

_There's much lie in that home._ (maybe are "untruth" or "falsehood" better?)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mah, forse "a lot of lying".
GS


----------



## Peppe77

It seems good to me...thanks.


----------

